# Christian humor 2



## PresbyDane (Mar 22, 2009)

I know you guys might still have sunday, but it is monday here, so technically I am of the hook 

[video=youtube;BtcUV45W7K4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtcUV45W7K4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 22, 2009)

Moving to entertainment. No posting on Lord's days.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 23, 2009)

That was funny. We do tend to poke people over and over again just so that we can say we got the iv in!!!!! LOL! It's called pride. Except for me...I'm a one poke sarah then i call for the mobile if I don't get it in but only because I don't have anything to prove...I'm pretty secure in just being sarah.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 23, 2009)

I loved the bumper sticker: In case of rapture....


----------

